# Locking Your Devices....a Cautionary Tale



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The other day my friend left her iPhone in a cab, in NYC... needless to say she will never see the phone again. What was most upsetting to her was that a stranger had access to some of her personal info and photos. She has already replaced her phone and mentioned how she wished she had used the lock on the lost one. "There's a lock?" I asked (I have a first generation iPhone and was still clueless)... I have since set both passcodes on my iPad and iPhone... very easy! Just 4 little numbers which will give you a lot of peace of mind. I love the idea that if either of these is lost or especially stolen, it will be useless. I am thinking of writing my phone number on my iPhone cover so that if an honest person were to find it, it could be returned. 

I would love to know who else has done this and if not, why not?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In addition to locking, I use an app called "If found", which helps you create a screensaver that gives a number and/or email to contact if the phone is found.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine is also passcoded, though the iPad generally isn't unless I'm taking it out of the house.  

But DH and I have also added MobileMe and "FindMyiPhone"  for exactly this reason.  With that installed, you can remotely lock the phone, remotely WIPE the phone, track it (so long as it's powered on, connected to the Internet through either 3G or wifi, and hasn't been wiped), send it a message of your choice that will appear on the lockscreen, or have it emit a piercing tone that's far more obnoxious than any ringtone--and that will sound continuously until you turn it off--it works even when your ringer is tuned off.  The last feature is great for those of us who left the phone somewhere in the house or car and can't find it.

We use other MobileMe features too, but FindMyiPhone was what sealed the deal for me.  And MobileMe is available on Amazon for around $30 cheaper than through Apple--$50 cheaper for the family pack-- so for an individual, that's under $6 a month.  It's relatively cheap peace of mind in my book, and meanwhile the rest of the MobileMe features help me keep a lot of vital information backed up and in sync across the iPad, iPhone, and Mac. 

Sorry your friend had to learn such an awful lesson the hard way!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did on my older iPhone.... I haven't bothered on my new one, I just don't take it out that often, and when I do I have it in my car attached to the stereo, and it's bothersome to have to type in the code constantly as I go in and out of the car.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I only have an iPod Touch but I do have mine passcoded. Otherwise they'd be able to access my email, etc. and I don't feel like sharing that.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have mine pass coded because I'm in airports so much. I use a free app called Wallpaper Labeler which lets you add text to a graphic or picture. I put my name on it and use it for the lock screen. That way if it falls out of my purse at security, which has happened, they have my name to page me.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was watching the View today and Sherrie Shepard said she left her iPad on a plane. Whoopie said, it's okay though cause you locked it like I told you 
too... Sherri grumbled and admitted that she never did. I thought that was pretty funny.


----------

